# Creature Confusion



## Nihilium 7th (Feb 9, 2013)

In my current WIP majority of the "intelligent" races are creature based off of creatures from the ancient mythologies of past cultures (example:Erklings, Spriggans, Engkato.). The problem is some of the creatures have been used famously by others such as Tolkien and D&D (which seems to gobble up everything and anything it possibly can) and because of this I'm afraid that when people read my story they will either make connection based off what they have already read/seen. Should I just create original names for my creatures or use their original names.


----------



## Steerpike (Feb 9, 2013)

I'd stick with the original names. I don't think most readers are going to make a connection to another work. Such creatures are used throughout many fantasy works, and in a variety of ways.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Feb 9, 2013)

I agree with Steerpike. Use the previous names. The content of your story will define the creatures/peoples that inhabit it, even if it varies from some 'popular' images.


----------



## wordwalker (Feb 9, 2013)

The trick might be, if you use creatures that resemble the familiar ones --whether you call them that or not-- make it clear the story's partly about what's different about them.


----------



## Fakefaux (Feb 10, 2013)

I also agree with the above comments. Save the made up names for entirely original creations, or alternative names in made up languages. There have been so many different ways to interpret the word "elf" alone that people really shouldn't assume it matches up to their preconceived notions. Just establish what these creatures are in your story and reader will go along with it.


----------



## BenGoram (Feb 17, 2013)

Nihilium 7th said:


> (example:Erklings, Spriggans, Engkato.)


I'm pretty sure Erklings were created by J.K. Rowling. Were you thinking of the Erlking? I think he's a singular being and not a species, though.



Fakefaux said:


> There have been so many different ways to interpret the word "elf" alone that people really shouldn't assume it matches up to their preconceived notions. Just establish what these creatures are in your story and reader will go along with it.



Personally, I'd avoid "elf" as the proper species name because there really is so much baggage, whether from Tolkien or Santa or Harry Potter. I think it would be better to go with a mythological name that is more specific (like sidhe, svartÃ¡lfar, etc) and use "elf" as a casual (or derogatory) way of referring to them.


----------



## Steerpike (Feb 17, 2013)

BenGoram said:


> I'm pretty sure Erklings were created by J.K. Rowling. Were you thinking of the Erlking? I think he's a singular being and not a species, though.



Goethe worte a poem about the Erlking. Angela Carter wrote a short story called The Erl-King back in the 1970s. Those are at least two other occurrences I know of, the first one being from the 1700s.

Is an Erkling related in anyway to that, or is it just a similar word Rowling used for something completely different?


----------



## BenGoram (Feb 17, 2013)

Steerpike said:


> Is an Erkling related in anyway to that, or is it just a similar word Rowling used for something completely different?



I was under the impression that the name derives from Erlking, but that there isn't much else in common.


----------



## Steerpike (Feb 17, 2013)

BenGoram said:


> I was under the impression that the name derives from Erlking, but that there isn't much else in common.



Thanks. I don't know why I can't remember the erkling creatures. Were they in the movies as well, or just the books?


----------



## BenGoram (Feb 17, 2013)

Steerpike said:


> Thanks. I don't know why I can't remember the erkling creatures. Were they in the movies as well, or just the books?



If they were in the movies (or even books) it would have been in passing. They are only discussed at any length in Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them? (Oh yes, I was _that_ kid.)


----------



## Nihilium 7th (Feb 20, 2013)

Personally, I'd avoid "elf" as the proper species name because there really is so much baggage, whether from Tolkien or Santa or Harry Potter. I think it would be better to go with a mythological name that is more specific (like sidhe, svartÃ¡lfar, etc) and use "elf" as a casual (or derogatory) way of referring to them.[/QUOTE]

The problem with that is the term "Elf" doesn't refer to any specific species. It is used like how the term Cat or Feline is used to describe the entire species. There are Sidhe and Svartalfar in my story but they are referred to as Elfs at times to make things easier.


----------



## Zero Angel (Feb 20, 2013)

BenGoram said:


> If they were in the movies (or even books) it would have been in passing. They are only discussed at any length in Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them? (Oh yes, I was _that_ kid.)



Right, so she didn't make them up. Fair game! (not that having been made up would make them unfair...)


----------

